# Who likes cottage gardens?



## Brenda Coulter (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm crazy in love with flowers, and I have a very informal gardening style. If a few like-minded individuals enjoy these pictures, I'll share some more. In the meantime, I hope others will post pictures of their own cottage gardens.

First, here's the annual spring "rose explosion" in my front garden. You can't see them all in this picture, but I have a dozen rose bushes in front of my house. (There's a sidewalk behind this row of blooms, and then more garden on the other side.)










Here's my whiskey-barrel fountain, buried among the ferns:










I dearly love a happy jumble of flowers and plants! Pictured here are three giant alliums and a wave of blue campanula.










Pink and yellow four o'clocks. (After a hot, dry summer, the ferns around the fountain are gone. But they'll be back next spring!)










Two weeks ago, our son got married in our back yard. We set up a huge white tent and draped the tables with white cloths. There were pretty white chairs, too, but this picture was taken before we set them up. We weren't quite finished decorating the tables, either, but you can see where I was going with all this.  (I filled two dozen Mason jars with the showiest flowers I could find!)










The centerpiece flowers did double-duty. The next day, I massed them to decorate the serving tables for a morning-after-the-wedding brunch.










And now it's YOUR turn. Let's see some more garden pictures!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

very pretty Brenda.  and congrats to your son on his marriage.
i don't garden, but you can check out my flower pics in the flower a day thread.


----------



## Brenda Coulter (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh, I saw that thread! What a good idea you had.

I see now that my pictures are awfully big; I should have figured out how to resize them. Whoops.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Your garden looks so peaceful.  Really lovely.


----------



## Jane Graves (Aug 19, 2012)

I LOVE these photos. Your garden is just beautiful. And don't worry about the size. I love seeing the photos really big. I always wanted a gorgeous garden like this, but pretty much all we have in our backyard is a tree. A big, beautiful tree that shades the whole yard, but that's all. Makes me want to go plant something!


----------



## Brenda Coulter (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks for commenting, Lee and Jane. I was hoping to connect with some other flower gardeners here, but maybe this isn't the right board for that kind of thing. Oh, well. You ladies have a wonderful week.


----------

